
Douglas Crockford: The Post JavaScript Apocalypse - ballenf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=438&v=W1Lmxg_g_no
======
ballenf
Speaking in Singapore on 17 Feb he applies konmari organization principals to
good vs. parts, among other topics.

A little over an hour.

Lots of controversial positions and assertions, as usual!

